

Canada's Top 100 Startups  - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/canadas-top-100-startups-2011-11-19

======
ew
Using Alexa ranking to generate a list like that is ridiculous. I used to work
for one of the startups on that list and it's been basically shuttered for the
last 2 years.

